# Wireless Dog Fence?



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I think it depends on your dog.. we have had people who adopted rescues from us and a couple of the dogs were fine on it, but more that werent. I know I got the regular Pet safe invisible fence and it didnt keep my dog in and I ended up taken it back and getting a company to come in and install there fence.


----------

